# happy canada day!



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

happy canada day to all the canadians on the site.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

word


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks eh!!


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

ol girl is still lookin good at 143 I believe it is


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

HELL YEAH!! back at ya my crazy canuck friends.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Hope all the Canucks had a great Canada Day!

Thanks for the greeting from you Southern Folk!


----------

